# 300 yard revolver shot



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty amazing shooting.

http://www.youtube.com/texasfivegun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

He sure does a fine job with that big gun. Bet he's done a lot of practicing to get that good.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

That is some very good shooting. Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I did some long range shooting once. I stood in Tennessee and aimed at Arkansas.

Hit it, too.

Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice shooting and all. He might consider some eye protection, though, if he likes being able to see his long-range targets.


----------

